
Couple booked an Airbnb, walked into a porno shoot - chirau
http://imgur.com/a/LpCfa
======
janfoeh
Every time somebody links to a screenshot of text, Sir Tim Berners-Lee loses a
little bit of hair. Please don't make him go bald; we owe the man, after all.

~~~
chirau
I cannot put a link to the actual page because:

1) I would want to protect the privacy of the users in question. 2) You can't
see the page without signing up for Airbnb.

~~~
janfoeh
Certainly, and I meant no offense - there was an implied ;) at the end.

It's just something I see more and more, and I was feeling curmudgeonly for a
moment.

Carry on, please ;)

------
hyperliner
Pictures or it did not happen

------
humbleMouse
This.... is amazing.

~~~
autotune
The best part are where he doesn't deny there was a porno shoot going on, just
everything else that's mentioned about it.

